# 12 month challenge..



## potsy (5 Jan 2022)

Have been set a challenge for January to cut out chocolate in all forms... 
This led me to see if I could do a different one each month throughout the year. 

So far I am giving up.. 

Jan - Chocolate
Feb - Alcohol (should be easy) 
March - Coffee
April - Gambling
May - Meat
June 
July
August
September 
October 
November 
December - Diets. 

Now looking for ideas to fill the rest of the 12 months, needs to be health related in some way.. 

A month is long enough to see some benefit, but short enough to see the light at the end of the tunnel if its something I really miss 

So, give me some more....


----------



## Rocky (5 Jan 2022)

June - diets


----------



## Rocky (5 Jan 2022)

Seriously tho’

June - fizzy drinks


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2022)

Rocky said:


> June - diets


That's December


----------



## Rocky (5 Jan 2022)

July - biscuits
August - cake
September - social media 
October - sweets
November - sugar (and excess salt)


----------



## HobbesOnTour (5 Jan 2022)

You could alternate.....
Instead of giving something up, accomplish something.
Walk or cycle x miles, read those books you've always been meaning to, join a club/group, start a foreign language, do a course.......

Good luck


----------



## derrick (5 Jan 2022)

potsy said:


> June * Get a life.*


Sorted that for you.


----------



## si_c (5 Jan 2022)

potsy said:


> March - Coffee


Get thee behind me Satan!


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2022)

potsy said:


> Have been set a challenge for January to cut out chocolate in all forms...
> This led me to see if I could do a different one each month throughout the year.
> 
> So far I am giving up..
> ...



Easy... you know what I will say....

January - December - ride your bike more !


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Jan 2022)

I like @HobbesOnTour's idea. You don't always want to be punishing yourself.


----------



## vickster (5 Jan 2022)

If you give up coffee and are a big drinker, start to cut down now...don't go cold turkey from a high base unless you enjoy pounding headaches!

As said, why not add something doing something positive in for a month rather than just depriving yourself every month!


----------



## sleuthey (5 Jan 2022)

vickster said:


> If you give up coffee and are a big drinker, start to cut down now...don't go cold turkey from a high base unless you enjoy pounding headaches!


Yep, behind the back of the eye. Plus brain fog.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2022)

Women...


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> You could alternate.....
> Instead of giving something up, accomplish something.
> Walk or cycle x miles, read those books you've always been meaning to, join a club/group, start a foreign language, do a course.......
> 
> Good luck


All good suggestions, and to be fair a few of those I've already started in the last few weeks 

This is maybe a way to cut a few things out, or to at least see if I can live without them or not...
A month is not a long sacrifice.

Have re-started learning a language, joined two walking groups and have plans to do more cycle commutes this year


----------



## mustang1 (5 Jan 2022)

November - electronic technology (except whatever you use to access cyclechat).

Edit; I know you said "health related", but tech is a constant source of frustration.


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2022)

Rocky said:


> July - biscuits
> August - cake
> September - social media
> October - sweets
> November - sugar (and excess salt)


Quite like the social media suggestion, that would be a very tough one! 
Cake & biscuits not so much


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jan 2022)

I am trying to lose 10kg. I have cut out cheese, milk biscuits, crisps and bread.


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2022)

Well the no chocolate January went surprisingly well, now we've moved on to February's challenge... 

No crisps! 

Probably my biggest weakness in terms of snack foods, this one might not be quite so easy


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2022)

Well no crisps February went very well, so well I didn't even have a bag yesterday when I could have... 

Onto March, have decided it is no bread for a month... Another tough one for me but one I feel will be of great benefit to my slow and steady weight loss...


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2022)

Well done chap. That crisps one is a toughie as us Brits are addicted to the bloody things aren't we.


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Well done chap. That crisps one is a toughie as us Brits are addicted to the bloody things aren't we.


Cheers Ian, yes they are very dangerous to a snacker like me, I have switched to the more healthy style in recent years like Ringos, wotsits etc...
Still eat far too much of them though, will hopefully have less of the stuff I'm doing without even once I can have them again...

Break the habit is the idea.


----------

